# Custom 3-way horn



## Wardsweb

Here is a quick rundown on the build of the speakers I use in my 2-channel rig. This is the second version. The previous were corner horns with JBL guts.

First some MDF and Baltic birch to build the skeleton.


----------



## Wardsweb

Here is a closeup of the four layers of kerf MDF that make up the sides. I have filled it with glass beads used in bead blasting. This stuff is finer than sand and pours like water.


----------



## Wardsweb

Here I'm starting to veneer the cabinets with sapele pommele. I used Heat Lock glue that you roll on and let dry. I then afixed the veneer with a steam iron (don't tell the wife).


----------



## Wardsweb

The cabinets veneered and the front baffles painted with a textured grey paint.


----------



## Wardsweb

These are the feet I machined from some 6061 billet aluminum bar, cut it into 4" slugs and trued up on a metal lathe. There are three per speaker. They had to be able to handle the 300+ pounds per speaker.


----------



## Wardsweb

Here is the finished speaker without the grill.


----------



## Wardsweb

Here is the same speaker from the back showing the open back for the Altec 511B horn with the Altec 802-8G driver. The blue bag around the throat is 2 1/2 pounds of lead shot.


----------



## dyohn

Beautiful work.


----------



## Wardsweb

dyohn said:


> Beautiful work.


Thank you. They are a labor of love.

By the way, I used the image button to insert the pics. It is using the cap IMG tag.


----------



## Wardsweb

Here is a picture with the grills on. They are made from a metal mesh covered with some JBL blue grille cloth.


----------



## Wardsweb

And here with the grilles removed.


----------



## Paul P

Your speakers look fantastic !

But I have to ask :









Paul P


----------



## Wardsweb

Paul P said:


> View attachment 20502
> 
> Your speakers look fantastic !
> 
> But I have to ask :
> View attachment 20500
> 
> 
> 
> Paul P


I feel I would be a bit prejudice on the point, but people who have heard them agree, they are incredible. They are dynamic, fast, liquid midrange, open, airy and a bottom end that make you think there is a sub somewhere. They can articulate at very low output and still shake the walls when you throw the power on. If anyone is every in the San Antonio area, drop me a line and we'll have a few drinks and spin some vinyl or CD's. Be sure to bring some music you like and are familiar with.

Remember the only person who has to like your stereo is you.


----------



## filtor1

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## chrapladm

Love the beautiful veneer. I need to get started on my speakers soon. I am in envy of everyone on here turning out beautiful pieces of work like this one and mine are sitting in the shed waiting to be started.

Awesome job!!!


----------



## 1Michael

Nice work:T Did you design the Xover?


----------



## Wardsweb

buggers said:


> Nice work:T Did you design the Xover?


Each driver has its strong points for making the mix. The JBL 2235H has tight bass and power handling. The Altec 802-8G has the tangerine phase plug and when mounted on the Altec 511B has a beautiful liquid midrange. The JBL 077 gives me that top end sizzle that my other designs were lacking.

The cross over is based on an Altec N501 and JBL 3106. I added the attenuators so I could dial in the horns to taste.


----------



## gvimhoof

Wardsweb said:


> Remember the only person who has to like your stereo is you.


Actions always speak louder than words, however looking at what you've accomplished there... I'm not sure words are even needed. "Like"? Dude!!! There's a lot of L-O-V-E there. My compliments.:clap:


----------



## Wardsweb

gvimhoof said:


> Actions always speak louder than words, however looking at what you've accomplished there... I'm not sure words are even needed. "Like"? Dude!!! There's a lot of L-O-V-E there. My compliments.:clap:


Love and OCD...the entire process did spread out over four years with a three year break in the middle while listening to them; build - listen - veneer


----------



## FlashJim

Beautiful setup, Luther. Welcome to HTS.

I guess the next meet is at your house.


----------



## Wardsweb

FlashJim said:


> Beautiful setup, Luther. Welcome to HTS.
> 
> I guess the next meet is at your house.


Be it a group or just you, I'm always up for some audio play time.


----------



## chrapladm

After listening to a large cinema 3 way loudspeaker from KRIX I think I am very interested in building a 2 way or 3way horn design such as yours.

I was wondering roughly how much would your loudspeakers cost to build minus the wood.

I might have a question or two I'll send to your inbox in regards to horns.


----------



## Lucky7!

chrapladm said:


> I was wondering roughly how much would your loudspeakers cost to build minus the wood.


All of the components are vintage (no longer in production) and it depends on what sort of deal you can score on them so it would be hard to give a guide.

I have a 511 and a couple of Altec CDs I'm about to list. PM if interested.


----------



## chrapladm

I apologize anways. I felt kind wierd after asking the price question. 

I have a million questions now in regards to a 2 or 3 way speaker design but I will leave those questions for another thread.

Thanks for causing my bank account to decrease even faster.:bigsmile:


----------



## Lucky7!

chrapladm said:


> I apologize anways. I felt kind wierd after asking the price question.


No apology needed; if you don't ask, you don't get to find out.



chrapladm said:


> I have a million questions now in regards to a 2 or 3 way speaker design but I will leave those questions for another thread.


Look forward to it. If you're not stuck on using vintage components, there are lots of other options.



chrapladm said:


> Thanks for causing my bank account to decrease even faster.:bigsmile:


I know that feeling. What started about 3 years ago as a simple 2ch build has now grown bigger than Ben Hur and much more expensive.


----------



## chrapladm

AHAHA

I wont be using vintage parts. Brand new for me unless I find a deal somewhere. And knowing my luck I will be buying everything brand new.


----------



## Wardsweb

Without veneer there is somewhere around $2000 in these speakers. Most of that from the drivers. The woofers are JBL 2235H, the horns use Altec 802-8G drivers and Altec 511B horns. The tweeters are JBL 077. You can ball park each driver around $200. Then add the cost of baltic birch, MDF and outsourcing CNC machine time. The crossover parts can all be had from Parts Express.


----------



## Mario

Wow these speakers are really something. Can you please provide more detail on the finish? Stain, lacquer , etc. I tried the ironing method using diluted wood glue and had problems applying it evenly. I had small bumps/valleys on the veneer that only become visible with a reflective finish. But yours look impeccable. Maybe I should try using a roller instead of a brush.


----------



## Wardsweb

Mario said:


> Wow these speakers are really something. Can you please provide more detail on the finish? Stain, lacquer , etc. I tried the ironing method using diluted wood glue and had problems applying it evenly. I had small bumps/valleys on the veneer that only become visible with a reflective finish. But yours look impeccable. Maybe I should try using a roller instead of a brush.


This is the first time I've ever used the Heat Lock glue and it worked flawlessly.

Pour some glue out









Spread it with a rubber glue roller









Let the glue setup









Do the same to the actual cabinet, so both veneer and cabinet have glue.

Then using an old tshirt and steam iron, I "ironed" the two together. Iron was set med/hi with steam. Working from one corner and going slowely to the other side to avoid trapping any air.


----------



## Wardsweb

As for the finish, it is DEFT gloss lacquer. I brushed several heavy coats first. Let it dry for a week and then block sanded it smooth. I then added several more coats with a spray can. This is labor intensive and lacquer does shrink, so you have to go back and add more coats and spray again to remove any orange peel or grain pits. 

You can get a good gloss with a urethane with less work. For a piano finish a final sanding with some 600, then some 1000 and end by rubbing it out with some 3M Perfect-It automotive polsih.

If you really want a ultra thick high gloss, you can use a two part epxy bar top finish. It would be like putting 30 coats of lacquer in one step and you don't have to do anything else.


----------



## Derry

great looking speakers and photos,,

have you ran any measurements on the speakers yet,,??

I'm curious as I have a set of Altec A7-500 with the N-800E cross over and have thought about some minor changes,, the bass is only good to 40HZ and really drops from there,, the horn and driver as you have stated are something to be heard that few speakers will compare,, 

curious what you feel the JBL tweeter brings to the overall package and how low does the woofer go since it is about the same vintage as my Altecs with 15" woofers,,

thanks

Derry


----------



## Wardsweb

Derry said:


> great looking speakers and photos,,
> 
> have you ran any measurements on the speakers yet,,??
> 
> I'm curious as I have a set of Altec A7-500 with the N-800E cross over and have thought about some minor changes,, the bass is only good to 40HZ and really drops from there,, the horn and driver as you have stated are something to be heard that few speakers will compare,,
> 
> curious what you feel the JBL tweeter brings to the overall package and how low does the woofer go since it is about the same vintage as my Altecs with 15" woofers,,
> 
> thanks
> 
> Derry


Here are the specs on the JBL 2235H. It really is a awesome driver that does subwoofer/bass duty. I've had people ask if there is a sub somewhere. No, that's all JBL speaker. 

http://www.jblpro.com/pages/components/2235h.htm

I tried Altec 416-8C first and the bass just wasn't there. They need a larger cabinet.

The 077 tweeter adds the high end "sizzle" that was lacking with only a 2-way.


----------



## 6080WC

Hi 

I'm very impressed by the job you did.

as the Altec Horn is no longer avialable do you think is it possible to adapt your design to other horn and compression speaker maker? (B&C)

As the direct radiating woofer has not the efficiency of the horn high frequency range system it is necessary I guess to attenuate the two high frequency ways isn't it?

Design "Voice of the Theatre" like need a little more room...

I'm not very smart with manual labor I will nedd the help of a carpenter to built such a cabinet! lol.

Did the "sonic" adjustment of the speaker was difficult to perform

Is it possible to get the drawings of the cabinet?


----------



## Zeitgeist

That's one of the most elegant horn builds that I've seen! I love it.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Wow those are gorgeous. And the internal details... 4 layers of kerfed and bent MDF, filled with glass bead, CNC'ed cuts, custom milled aluminum feet... wow. You must get a huge smile every time you walk past them (I know I would). :T


----------



## Wardsweb

Thanks for the kudos. They are a labor of love, something to be proud of and, most importantly, the sound is sublime.


----------



## bobsatohm

Such a beautiful result, and very helpful advice about the veneer! This thread inspired me to join the forum just now while surfing around. :>)

Just a couple of questions...

First, is there any special reason you placed the ports on the back side of the cabinet? Most folks I know would've place the ports in the baffle. I have ported some boxes out the side, but had no choice in that case--there was simply not enough room for them. However, there does seem to be enough room on your baffles.

Second, what is the thickness of the mdf you used to build up those curved side panels? (If you mentioned it, I missed it--eyes are rather tired at this late hour.) Also am curious about the glue you would recommend for that application--am assuming it is different from the glue you used for the veneer.

Many thanks in advance!

By the way, was also very impressed with the look of those amplifiers, and imagine they sound pretty special as well.

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## chrapladm

I forgot to ask what are the external dimensions of this beauty?


----------



## robbo266317

bobsatohm said:


> Such a beautiful result, and very helpful advice about the veneer! This thread inspired me to join the forum just now while surfing around. :>)
> 
> Just a couple of questions...
> 
> First, is there any special reason you placed the ports on the back side of the cabinet? Most folks I know would've place the ports in the baffle. I have ported some boxes out the side, but had no choice in that case--there was simply not enough room for them. However, there does seem to be enough room on your baffles.
> 
> Second, what is the thickness of the mdf you used to build up those curved side panels? (If you mentioned it, I missed it--eyes are rather tired at this late hour.) Also am curious about the glue you would recommend for that application--am assuming it is different from the glue you used for the veneer.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
> 
> By the way, was also very impressed with the look of those amplifiers, and imagine they sound pretty special as well.
> 
> Cheers,
> Bob


Welcome Bob.
At low frequencies it doesn't matter where the port is.
The mdf looks like it is 12 mm so two sheets are ~1" thick.

Regards,
Bill.


----------



## Wardsweb

bobsatohm said:


> Just a couple of questions...
> 
> First, is there any special reason you placed the ports on the back side of the cabinet? ...snip
> 
> Second, what is the thickness of the mdf you used to build up those curved side panels? ...snip
> 
> Also am curious about the glue you would recommend for that application...snip
> 
> also very impressed with the look of those amplifiers, and imagine they sound pretty special as well.
> 
> Cheers,
> Bob


The ports were placed for esthetic reasons. As already mentioned, at low frequencies placement really doesn't matter much. The only thing to be careful of with rear ported speakers is they can not be placed right up against a wall. This would restrict air flow and affect the bass. This being the case, you can tune these speakers for the room by moving them in or out from the wall.

The sides are made up from 4 sheets of 1/2" kerf MDF making the sidewalls 2 inches thick.

I used standard yellow wood glue. Clamping or strapping each piece at the build progressed.

The amplifiers are Shanling SP-80 mono blocks running 6CA7EH outputs (fat bottle EL34).


----------



## Wardsweb

chrapladm said:


> I forgot to ask what are the external dimensions of this beauty?


They are 25 1/4" at the widest point, 46 3/4 tall and 22 1/2" deep.


----------



## Zeverin

Fantastic work Luther. :clap: I absolutely love it :T!


----------



## alaok

Such a beautiful project.


----------



## brandon75173

Wardsweb said:


> Here is a picture with the grills on. They are made from a metal mesh covered with some JBL blue grille cloth.


That overall picture is a work of art. Inspiring.


----------



## Wardsweb

brandon75173 said:


> That overall picture is a work of art. Inspiring.


Thank you, I truly love everything about my speakers. From the sound to the look, they are more than I could have hoped for.


----------



## brandon75173

The direct question I didnt see asked: What brought you to this exact design? As in the horn box, these exact drivers? Are you basing the finished product on some type of production piece? I am always intruiged when people make something like this that is so far off the norm.


----------



## hdspeakerman

Incredibly beautiful! You must be very proud of them. Howard


----------



## Jstslamd

Beautiful! Nuf said. On to other things. How did you figure out your radius ? And how did you get your shape ?


----------



## NBPk402

Those came out beautiful!!


----------



## Wardsweb

Jstslamd said:


> Beautiful! Nuf said. On to other things. How did you figure out your radius ? And how did you get your shape ?


Do you mean the front radius? It follows the Altec horn inside.

Do you mean how are the curves sides achieved? Each side is four layers of kerf MDF over a CNC baltic birch frame.


----------



## Wardsweb

Here is a newer picture


----------



## chrapladm

Always nice to see your speakers and gear. Thanks again for this.


----------



## Jstslamd

Ahh yes you just said it "cnc". I was talking about the curved sides. In trying to figure out how I can achieve making a template so that I could make braces and panels for curved sides.


----------



## Wardsweb

Jstslamd said:


> Ahh yes you just said it "cnc". I was talking about the curved sides. In trying to figure out how I can achieve making a template so that I could make braces and panels for curved sides.


The first post in this thread shows the three solid plates (top, middle, base) and the CNC "ribs" that make up the form of the speaker. The layers of kerf mdf bend over these for the final skin.


----------



## prerich

One of the most beautiful speakers I've seen:unbelievable: You and a guy from another thread known as "Reference" do outstanding work!!!! That's a crazy 2 channel set up you have there!!!!


----------



## Wardsweb

prerich said:


> One of the most beautiful speakers I've seen:unbelievable: You and a guy from another thread known as "Reference" do outstanding work!!!! That's a crazy 2 channel set up you have there!!!!


Thanks for the kudos. It has been an evolution over years. It is my favorite of all my systems.


----------



## Mike Edwards

they certainly do look great. monsters, but great


----------



## MikeinSalem

Your skills are beyond compare. Other than that I am more at a loss for words than usual.


----------



## Champster

Beautiful build!!! I have just recently bought a pair of JBL 2235h's and am interested in the cabinet volume and size and length of the ports you used and if you have a link on the web to provide guidance for using these as a true subwoofer?

Thanks


----------



## chrapladm

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Glad you posted on this thread. Always great to see these beautiful pictures again. They are a true work of art. :T


----------



## Champster

Thanks for the welcome!


----------

